# Cal-Mac ferries



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know what the latest problem is with the Cal-Mac ferries.All the papers quote is "a technical problem" Can anyone explain what the problems actually are?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

If you research service status of individual routes on their site I think Isle of Arran has a technical defect taking her out or to restricted service and Loch Seaforth has been delayed returning to service after scheduled maintenance. IoMSPC have had cancelled sailings due to weather over the last few days, two I think. (As have my builders and the bloody roof).


----------



## frangio (Jan 20, 2012)

As far as I know the technical difficulties on the Arran run are more to do with the linkspan (it's quite new) rather than the Caledonian Isles.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-49978808

Seems to be working today and I hope it's OK on Saturday as I'm going over for two weeks holiday!


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Isle of Arran was doing Oban to Castlebay and Lochboisdale. Not that I'm a seaman, but because of her age and past problems, I wouldn't think she would be ideal for these longer trips!


----------

